# You can now buy plain router motors in the UK



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been envious of you in the USA that you have plenty of opportunity of buying the simple router motor to make your own router lift or other jigs without having to buy an expensive plunge router that is not only unnecessary but also more complex to fit. 

I have just discovered that Rutlands in the UK are now doing a 240 volt unit with variable speed, just bought it and fitting it into a Matthias Wandal pantograph that I made. So far it seems OK.

I hope this helps my fellow UK woodworkers.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Alastair said:


> I have been envious of you in the USA that you have plenty of opportunity of buying the simple router motor to make your own router lift or other jigs without having to buy an expensive plunge router that is not only unnecessary but also more complex to fit.
> 
> I have just discovered that Rutlands in the UK are now doing a 240 volt unit with variable speed, just bought it and fitting it into a Matthias Wandal pantograph that I made. So far it seems OK.
> 
> I hope this helps my fellow UK woodworkers.


You are going to like that pantograph, I have mine set up for a MCLS trim router motor and made adapters for a Dremel tool. I haven't tried the Dremel tool, but like it with the trim router.

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alastair, the vast majority of people who buy a router motor only fit them into router lifts. Lots of people buy a Bosch 1617EVS motor so they do not need to swap between bases. There are many plans available for home built lifts, tilting router tables and more. Please be sure to post photos and comments of your set up as it will answer questions for others on the subject.

I suggested to Bosch that they should build a 1617EVSPK style version of their 1619EVS plunge only 3-1/4 hp router. Bosch quality would rapidly displace PC's lower quality 7518 as the leader in lift mounted routing. People want the precision/accuracy that Bosch delivers. Once they finally make this happen I am sure a Euro version would quickly follow.


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

From a fellow UK woodworker - thanks for the info. Looks like a nice piece of kit. I'll put it on my Christmas list.
Any chance you could share some photos of your pantorouter, when it is done? Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Alastair how about some details on the motor such as brand name, wattage, weight, etc?


----------



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry yes I should have provided this 

Voltage 230 to 240V 50Hz

Power 1800W

No load Speed 10000 - 22000/min

Collets 1/2" & 1/4"

Weight 4.5kg

Does with 2 wrenches

Supplied by Rutlands in the UK Rutlands Limited | Woodworking, Gardening, Hardware & Knives

Cannot see any country of origin but I would think it is the PRC the product Nº is QT1075 & Model reference Nº is RTX5003. Cost £149.50 current 

Search for Xact Router Motor

I now have it fitted into the Pantograph and have run it up sounds quite enough and seems plenty powerful. Will post a photo when I have made my first good joint !


----------

